# New Engine



## Mike N (Mar 5, 2019)

After a 3 yr. break from my hobby (to build a new house) I finally got back at it. 
This is a 1/2 scale   1 -1/2hp. John Deere model "E"

Video:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ppgbhE4TJxEAzwqEA


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 5, 2019)

Mike,

Very well done with lots of attention to detail.

Chuck


----------



## TonyM (Mar 6, 2019)

Lovely job. Runs beautifully.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 6, 2019)

She's a beauty! And such a steady hit-N-miss action.

 Very nice work!

 John


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice Engine and runs beautifully
Where can i buy the plans from?


----------



## a41capt (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful engine! I can’t get the video to run on my iPad, and that’s a pity, 'cuz I’d love to hear it run.


----------



## bobden72 (Mar 8, 2019)

I just love the way it farts just before firing


----------



## MikeG (Mar 9, 2019)

The buzzbox joinery is beautiful and the way you've set up the timing light and ignition switch is also very neat.


----------



## deverett (Mar 10, 2019)

Farmer Brown would be very proud of your work on his castings!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Mike N (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks, I wish I could find another set of casting's!  I think I got the last set from LeRoy.


----------



## patternmaker (Mar 11, 2019)

The patterns have gone through a few different owners.  I have the patterns in my possession and cast them for a customer who builds finished running engines only.  I have casting kits and plans for sale on a very limited basis.  $1350 plus shipping, includes machined crank and gears.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 11, 2019)

A truly beautiful and well running engine.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## ENGINEZAN (Mar 12, 2019)

Thankyou  Johno.
Zan.


----------



## BenPeake (Jul 23, 2019)

That is a fine engine!


----------



## SPASKS (Jul 24, 2019)

Well done 
Jealous.


----------



## Tom 1948 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good looking work. Amazing detail. Congrats.


----------



## coulsea (Jul 25, 2019)

That is so nice, I don't know if it inspires me or makes me want to give up on the junk that I build.

No it does inspire me, each one I build get a little better and has a few more finishing touches. one day I hope to post an engine like this.


----------



## vederstein (Jul 25, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------

